# Link in Bild einfügen



## keTTenDepp (17. März 2002)

Wie kann ich in ein bild einen link einfügen.
Ich hab mal gehört das, dasss geht.


----------



## elgo (17. März 2002)

<a href="url"><img src="url/bild.jpg" width="100" height="100"></a>


----------



## keTTenDepp (18. März 2002)

Ich mein wenn man in einen bild auf einen bestimmten bereich klickt das dann der link geöffnet wird.


----------



## Äffchen (21. März 2002)

Hi,
das hängt nicht von PsP ab sondern ist total PsP unahängig...
das muss unter HTML eingestellt werden 
guck mal Hier 

grüße äffchen


----------



## keTTenDepp (22. März 2002)

danke
sieht schwer aus


----------



## zenga (22. März 2002)

check this :
http://baxrainer.at/psp7/hotspot.htm


----------

